
Meat Is Killing Our Planet and We Won’t Even Talk About It - ingve
http://collindonnell.com/2016/07/07/meat-is-killing-our-planet-and-we-wont-even-talk-about-it/
======
okket
Well, now we are doing it (talking about meat, here and in the Washington
Post).

~~~
kspaans
The Cowspiracy documentary linked to is also quite good. It's very slanted,
but it does a good job of presenting questions while being light hearted and
not trying to make you feel massively guilty.

------
Oletros
> If you eat meat while failing to accept the impact your choices have, you
> not only are contributing to the problem, you are a climate change denier.

Any quantity of meat, any type of meat?

It is the same eating cow and pork in every meal than eating some days meat?

When people acts in the way that you're with me or against me and see the
world in black and white we have a problem

------
J_Darnley
No it isn't. The planet will survive anything we do to it. Life will also
survive. Homo sapiens will also survive, probably.

------
circlefavshape
If the problem is mostly cows (as this article says) then it's not just meat
that's the problem, but milk too

------
dozzie
Oh yes, methane and greenhouse effect. It's not that the water in the
atmosphere has much greater effect on the climate than methane and CO2
combined together. No, it's human activity surely.

~~~
Oletros
Is the amount of water in the atmosphere growing?

~~~
dozzie
Is the heat amount stored in CO2 and methane any higher than _fluctuations_ of
heat capacity of water in the atmosphere? If no, then it doesn't matter if
their level rises or not. And as I remember, it was a difference of orders of
magnitude.

~~~
Oletros
Can you link to any paper were I can see that the temperature rising is not
related to CO2 but to water?

If not, can you link to any paper with an alternative theory to the
temperature growing that is not related to greenhouse gases?

Thanks

Because you're not denying that temperatures are rising, isn't?

